# Lenovo T440s | Bastell- statt Business-Notebook | Lenovo ist der Kunde egal



## seeblick (19. Februar 2015)

Liebe potentiellen Lenovo-User,

ich möchte euch gerne meine Geschichte weitergeben, damit ihr wisst worauf ihr euch bei Lenovo einlasst:

Vor  wenigen Monaten habe ich mir ein T440s gekauft, was an sich ein tolles  Notebook ist. Leider weist mein Modell eine merkwürdige  (Kinder?)Krankheit auf: Geht der Lüfter einmal, dann bleibt er an,  selbst wenn man Windows neustartet und direkt ins BIOS geht. Nur wenn  man es ausmacht und die Temperatur beim Hochfahren hinreichend niedrig  ist, geht er wieder aus. Demnach hat diese Krankheit mit Windows und  meiner Person nichts zu tun.

Lenovo schickte also den  ersten Techniker vorbei, um den Lüfter auszutauschen. Leider schickt  Lenovo ihm den falschen Lüfter, was erst auffällt, nachdem das Gerät  schon geöffnet wurde. Ärgerlich.

Etwas später kommt ein  zweiter "Techniker". Dieser tauscht das komplette Mainboard, verschmiert  reichlich Wärmeleitpaste auf meinem Gerät, und öffnet ein weiteres Mal  das Gerät um den Lüfter zu tauschen. Siehe da, die Krankheit besteht  weiterhin. Ratlosigkeit.

Was macht nun Lenovo? Lenovo will  weitere wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen in ihrem Service Center an  meinem Gerät durchführen, um zu erkunden woran das denn liegen könnte...

Die Moral dieser Geschichte ist:


Ich  habe mir ein teures Business Notebook gekauft, das ich nicht ordentlich  nutzen kann, v.a. weil es jetzt ja verschickt werden soll. Dafür kaufe  ich mir kein teures "Business-Notebook"! 
Das Gerät wurde  mittlerweile mehrmals geöffnet, sodass es links und insb. rechts unter  meinem Handballen unerträglich knartzt! Die Halterungen sind  ausgeleiert. Das soll ein teures Marken-Notebook sein! 
Lenovo  ist davon allerdings völlig unbeeindruckt, oder anders gesagt: Lenovo  ist der Kunde egal! "Basteln mir so lange bis es passt! Und da es net  unser Gerät ist, ist uns auch wurscht ob man damit ordentlich arbeiten  kann oder nicht!


Also liebe potentiellen  Lenovo-User: Ich kann euch nur die Frage nahelegen, ob ihr euch auf so  ein Kundenverhalten einlassen wollt?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2015)

Tja, ein Service, bei dem alles 100% glatt geht, der kostet halt NOCH mehr...   Falls es das denn überhaupt noch gibt heutzutage ^^  Gibt es denn nen Hersteller, der vor Ort repariert und GARANTIERT, dass es dann läuft? Sicher nicht...  manche Defekte findet man halt nicht vor Ort, da MUSS das Gerät dann eben "ins Labor"...  es wäre aber je nach Servicevertrag / Preisklasse dann angebracht, so lange ein Ersatzgerät dazulassen.  Oder hättest du gern einfach ein nagelneues als Ersatz bekommen? Das ist für viele wiederum inakzeptabel, da deren Daten noch auf dem ursprünglichen Gerät sind und man dieses auch wiederhaben will.

Aber ich glaub die weitaus meisten hier in dem Forum sind sicher schon erstaunt, DASS überhaupt extra einer vorbeikommt für die Reparatur - das allein ist ja schon eher gehoben vom Service her, das kennt man bei den Consumer-Geräten nicht. Die meisten hier im Forum, die ein Notebook kaufen wollen, werden ohnehin damit rechnen, dass das Teil erst mal ein paar Wochen beim Händler/Hersteller verweilt, FALLS es ein Problem gibt. Wenn man wirklich Businessmäßig auf sofortige Abhilfe besteht, müsste man eher eine Art Komplettpaket einkaufen, vlt. sogar über eine Firma, die die Notebooks nur verkauft und dabei dann als Service anbietet: wir reparieren innerhalb von 24h ODER Sie bekommen gleichwertigen Ersatz - so wie es ja Zb auch bei großen Kopierern gemacht wird, ne Art Geräte-Leasing. 


Aber aus Privatkundensicht ist bei Deinem Fall jetzt nix passiert, wo man über andere Hersteller behaupten könnte, dass die es besser machen würden... ^^


----------

